

Work for Pie: A Github/HN/SO Metascore for Developers - rsbrown
http://workforpie.com

======
baltcode
I remember work for pie has been featured here before, though they have added
more details now which is great. Though I believe <http://www.gitalytics.com/>
gives a more detailed analysis based just on github contributions.

~~~
dpritchett
Hey, I like the look of gitalytics! I have never before seen a site that dug
into my history deep enough to highlight that one tiny documentation patch I
made to a comparatively high-profile project.

In a way it outshines my many commits to my own unloved projects; most
analyzers don't pick that up.

------
rsbrown
It's been clear for some time now that, among top developers, Github has
started replacing the resume. Work for Pie seems like a convenient way of
getting -- at a glance -- an idea of the quality of a developer's Github
profile.

~~~
mace
They have literally replaced the resume:

<http://resume.github.com/?alex>

<http://resume.github.com/?jacobian>

<http://resume.github.com/?ask>

<http://resume.github.com/?kennethreitz>

<http://resume.github.com/?rpetrich>

<http://resume.github.com/?jtauber>

Neat idea, though. This is something I've also hacked on lately.

------
stevelosh
Definitely a nice-looking site.

I can't seem to get it to connect to my BitBucket account though -- I keep
getting a "Sorry, We couldn't retrieve any data for this account." message.
All the other services worked flawlessly.

~~~
bkmontgomery
We're aware of this problem, and we'll look into it as soon as possible (we're
currently on the road).

Your accout info should be saved, so once we sort out the problem your profile
should be accurate.

Also, thanks for signing up!

\- Brad (lead dev at Work for Pie)

------
dpritchett
Neat to see confirmation that the current scoring algorithm is multi-pronged
and percentile based. Apparently my score (/dpritchett) is almost entirely
propped up by HN karma.

------
zengr
I made something similar (but way to lame): <http://g33k.heroku.com/>

